
McDonald's stock hits record high, replacing cashiers with kiosks - danjoc
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/20/mcdonalds-hits-all-time-high-as-wall-street-cheers-replacement-of-cashiers-with-kiosks.html?ref=um_md
======
serg_chernata
Here comes automation.

This is huge. It takes one and the rest will follow.

